# Safe and nice areas for a girl to move to



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi there,

I was just wondering if anyone could offer any advice on where would be safe and nice for a 26 year old woman from the UK to move to? I pretty much get to pick wherever I want but wanted ideally to be near expats and also near the beach if that's where everyone else is 

Any advice would be appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Ozzindxb (Sep 22, 2012)

hey miss simmons 

plenty of areas that meet your criteria but I guess depends on how much you are also looking to pay?

I am pretty new to Dubai from Oz and currently looking for places to live as well so have seen a few places around 

cheers


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well I have an accommodation allowance of 60,000AED a year - from what I have seen on dubizzle it looks like a pretty good amount (?) 


I move to Dubai in 7-8 weeks time and I must admit, I am a little afraid as I know literally no one :-/ but hoping to use this forum to maybe get a few people together to socialise etc  

How are you finding Dubai? And also - how cold are the winters out there? 

Cheers,
Danni


----------



## Ozzindxb (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Danni, 

5000 AED a month - hmm so far what I have been looking for on Dubizzle, Ive found the western expat areas (JBR, Marina, JLT etc) are definitely out of that range. They are more in the 85000 AED a year for a studio place but that assumes that you arent sharing your place!!

There is the Greens which is a slightly older locality but could have something close to budget where you can stay on your own. 

The areas on dubizzle well in your budget might be discovery gardens or international city or older Dubai which are all a bit disconnected so transport might be a bit of a problem

Should you choose to share your place and have a flat mate I think you will have a better chance at finding something a bit nicer in your price range. 

I too am considering whether to share or not - my residential allowance is plenty but I am trying to save as much of that as possible. Work has me travelling a lot of out of the country so am most just back on weekends to chill out and hang out kinda thing. 

As for being afraid, don't be. Ive found Dubai to be a nice place, generally people sometimes try to rip you off but mostly folks are very nice and friendly here and you will enjoy it especially the warmer weather and the party scene too if you enjoy that kinda thing. 

Yesterday was a top of 18 degrees and strong winds so it wasn't a fun day to be out but most days the sun is shining, the weather is nice and warm and you will love it if you love summers  light cotton jumpers is probably the most you would need 

I am still travelling for work and expected to be in Dubai on a more permanent basis by end of Feb so maybe we could be flat mates given that our timeline is similar for getting a place to live  

Would you like to connect on Skype?


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

http://dubai.dubizzle.com/property-...Ghyb29tc19fZ3RlPSZiYXRocm9vbXNfX2x0ZT0=&pos=0

Check this link out, I seem to be able to find a fair few in my price range  very open to the idea of having a friend already out there but isn't there a law against males and females cohabiting? 

Thanks again for all the advice, and drop me a message re Skype 

Cheers!
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com


----------



## Ozzindxb (Sep 22, 2012)

hey checked out your link 

and yea those are in your range they are in the out skirts of Dubai which is fine if you are planning to get a car and drive. I am thinking of just renting one long term since we get very decent corporate rates 

outlet mall isnt on the main dubai drag so it is a bit out of the way but then again i dont know where work will be for you

what will be bringing you to dubai?

as for the cohabiting - there are many laws in Dubai that arent fully enforced. One of them is also shared accomodation - while this is legally a no-no you can see online how many places are advertised for shared accomodation and its quite common. Cohabitation is the same deal as I have many colleagues who arent married yet share their places with the opposite gender. The only real way you will get into trouble in Dubai is if you be silly and invite trouble by doing something that attracts too much attention. If you go about your business and do your own thing, and dont piss people around you off in the process, then its all fine  

Like i said its a good place - dont get too hung up in the rules and laws but dont tempt trouble either, just be appropriate !! 

skype message dropped


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

To be honest, I have no idea where anything is haha!


I am coming over to open a new fine dining restaurant just outside of Wafi Mall? I get a transport allowance as well of 1500 AED so I think that getting about in terms of cost won't be too much of an issue, although I would like to drive myself as soon as possible (it's been on my list of things to do for years and I am kicking myself for not doing it :-/) 

Thanks for your advice re: the cohabiting  that makes me feel better actually, I suppose you never know these things until you ask  I'm so glad I found this forum! 

Corporate rates? What do you do in Dubai?

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com


----------



## Ozzindxb (Sep 22, 2012)

hahahaha my best friend is google maps !!!!! thats the only reason I have a faint idea of the geography of this place 

Fine dining - any particular cuisine? just noticed your blog - Im a foodie too  

So if you are going to working near Wafi mall, that is Bur Dubai area so I would suggest looking for places in that area as would be close for you. Parking will be a night mare there tho coz it older Dubai and not too much space left there 

1500 AED would cover you car petrol and road tax etc wise but it wouldnt cover the cost of the car so you'll have to see what u wanna do there 

driving yourself is always better tho - I want to get back to a motorbike here instead of a car 

no need to thanks me - some very kind people on here helped me out too so I am just doing my part 

corporate rates - well one of the perks of working for a multinational. we get preferential rates for things like hotels, car rentals, flights etc coz we use these services a lot  I transferred from the Australia office to the Dubai office to help these guys develop their business further


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

That's cool  it's going to be middle eastern cuisine, we have a Michelin starred chef on board so it's going to be something very special 

I love food! I've worked in the industry for nearly 6 years now and have had some amazing experiences along the way 

So is Jumeriah and the marina not really good places for me to look at living? I was that it's like 30 mins to drive to wafi from there? 

What does your company do exactly? (I ask way too many questions I know!) I started my blog at the end of last year, very early days at the minute but I'm hoping for it to improve as I go 

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're on your own, are unfamiliar with Dubai and look like the person in your avatar, you'll probably want to avoid areas like Bur Dubai. They're safe enough but you'll get lots of attention and stares, it's mostly harmless though but if you're always going about on your own, it may be a little uncomfortable.

You'll struggle to get anywhere on the beach for that budget unless you're willing to flat share.

Do you have a driving license? If not, get one before you come out here, it's a long and expensive process out here. It'll also mean that you'll want somewhere near a metro station for easily getting to work.

One of the towers along Sheikh Zayed Road would be your best bet I reckon, or Business Bay.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Haha thanks for your advice, the person in the avatar is me so I guess I do look like that 

To be honest, I'm used to people staring at me but thank you for the advice on places to avoid  

No license yet, I really think I need to sort this out before I come... It's do-able in 7 weeks, right? (fingers crossed haha!)

How long have you been in Dubai?

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com


----------



## Ozzindxb (Sep 22, 2012)

hmmmm middle eastern cuisine and a starred chef - sounds like its something to be looking forward to 

I wish I had the knack to work in the food industry. For now I just seem to be good at eating hehehe

ok so there are a couple of Jumeriahs - there is Jumeriah Lake Towers (the western expat centric area) and then their is Jumeirah which is closer to your work and Bur Dubai. the drive from Marina and JLT would easily be 45 mins one way and thats without traffic. The metro will take about the same time as well but no hassle associated with parking etc

My company is a Management Consulting firm  We tell people what they should be doing and how they should be doing stuff best !!

keep the questions coming hehehe

Well the blog is a good read so far  You will have so much more to write about once u r in Dubai 

While Gavtek has a point about Bur Dubai, I think my previous statement about being sensible and appropriate applies so as long as you arent out for a stroll at 3am in the miniest of mini dresses type thing, u should be fine!!


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

It should be great, I'm really looking forward to trying the food 

I share your problem, I eat food way too much haha!

It's really difficult to identify where the properties are in relation to my job.... Two jumeriahs!? Helpful, haha 

I plan on writing a lot more in my blog nice I move, I imagine I'll have a lot more spare time in Dubai - the London lifestyle is so hectic I'm looking forward to the slight change of pace 

Gotta get myself a Highway Code now, I am determined to get a license before I move, even an automatic license will do me 

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## Ozzindxb (Sep 22, 2012)

eheheh doesnt matter if you can actually drive - just get the licence hehehehe and you'll be right lol 

food is meant to be eaten and enjoyed so how can we not eat way too much of it lol !!!!!

two jumeirahs yes - one is jumeirah lake towers (JLT) other side of town from your work and Jumeriah - plain and simple Jumeirah is closer to wafi and your work


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds like plain old Jumeriah is the place for me! Now to start looking for a place 


Sounds simple enough, right? Haha

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wafi is only about twenty minutes drive from the Marina unless you're driving Miss Daisy lol. I'm with Gav, avoid Bur Dubai and look somewhere around Old Town or Business Bsy. 60k won't go far in rent though so have a good search through Dubizzle.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## fitness94 (Jan 4, 2013)

Have you considered staying elsewhere such as Ajman and then travelling to work? From what I've found online Ajman is only a 15min drive to Wafi mall and you'll save a fortune in rent as Ajman is a hell of a lot cheaper rent-wise than Dubai!


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

My visa is going to be for Dubai and I think I want to stay there  very good advice though, thank you! 


Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## fitness94 (Jan 4, 2013)

No problem! Hope you find somewhere!


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you  fingers crossed!  have you been over there long?


Cheers
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## fitness94 (Jan 4, 2013)

I haven't moved over yet! I'm still job hunting at the moment but as you're aware I do have that Skype interview coming up soon so fingers crossed. I'm hoping to be over there feb-march time!


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh of course! Thought I recognised your username haha  well good luck again for the interview! 


Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

fitness94 said:


> Have you considered staying elsewhere such as Ajman and then travelling to work? From what I've found online Ajman is only a 15min drive to Wafi mall and you'll save a fortune in rent as Ajman is a hell of a lot cheaper rent-wise than Dubai!


There's absolutely nothing in Ajman for a young, single ex-pat, and it's a lot more than a 15 minute drive, especially if you're travelling during commuting times you can easily add an hour onto that. Also, public transport is almost non-existent so if you don't drive, you're screwed. Don't even consider this.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

miss_simmons1 said:


> Sounds like plain old Jumeriah is the place for me! Now to start looking for a place
> 
> 
> Sounds simple enough, right? Haha
> ...


There is only one area called Jumeirah. Other developments have co-opted the name to try and sound more upmarket. Jumeirah Lake Tower, Jumeirah Islands and Jumeirah Village Triangle are nowhere near Jumeirah. Jumeirah and Umm Sequim, areas close to the beach and seen as desirable, have mainly villas and are well out of your price range. AED 60k is not a big budget but you'll find a one bed flat for that. 

Your employer ought to provide you with temporary accommodation for the first month so you get a chance to look around and find a place when you get here. Bear in mind you need your residency visa to rent, but that it only takes a few days to sort out.

Please read the sticky thread that says 'please read before posting' as you'll find useful info on there that will save you asking some questions. Also, cohabiting is illegal and make sure you are aware of dress codes.

Good luck


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you're working at Wafi, take a look at the Shorooq and Garoob apartments in Mirdiff. You'd easily get a 2 bed for your budget. I lived in Mirdiff for years and it's definitely changed, there's a massive mall there now and it's literally 20 mins from where you'd be working. Mirdiff is not as far out the way as it used to be and there are lots of places to go within a 15/20 min taxi ride.

The only thing you'd have to remember, is that it's close to the airport so some parts are under the flight paths. But you can avoid it.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

fitness94 said:


> Have you considered staying elsewhere such as Ajman and then travelling to work? From what I've found online Ajman is only a 15min drive to Wafi mall and you'll save a fortune in rent as Ajman is a hell of a lot cheaper rent-wise than Dubai!


Ajman is the other side of Sharjah and not anywhere near Wafi. Try 1-2 hours to Wafi. Yes the rent is cheaper but you have one place for entertainment (the Kepinski). Not recommended unless you want to be in the middle of nowhere. Sharjah is a bear to drive through every day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

There are a few districts that are very suitable for Westerns, at least that is what I think.

1) Downtown Dubai
2) Dubai Marina/JLT
3) Greens

But Downtown Dubai is out of your range, no chance of getting a place for 60K. 

You can get a place in Marina or JLT, mostly Westerns + close to beach and metro. However you would be taking a 30-40min metro everyday or 25-30 min drive. One way. I do a similar ride everyday and I am fine with it, but no idea if you would be. Also note that these areas are high towers. 

Greens, also can be over your budget. Low buildings, villa types, not so close to metro. 

And definitely stay away from Deira/Bur Dubai areas unless you wanna get so much attention and stares everyday.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> .
> 
> Please read the sticky thread that says 'please read before posting' as you'll find useful info on there that will save you asking some questions. Also, cohabiting is illegal and make sure you are aware of dress codes.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the advice, I'm still finding my way around this forum via the iPad app so thought it would be easier to ask the questions I had as there are so many threads, I'll be sure to check out the stickys though, I haven't even seen then yet to be honest.

Gavtek - thank you again for the advice 

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> If you're working at Wafi, take a look at the Shorooq and Garoob apartments in Mirdiff. You'd easily get a 2 bed for your budget. I lived in Mirdiff for years and it's definitely changed, there's a massive mall there now and it's literally 20 mins from where you'd be working. Mirdiff is not as far out the way as it used to be and there are lots of places to go within a 15/20 min taxi ride.


Thank you for the advice, chocoholic! I was told by a friend that Mirdif is more traditional than the Jumeriah areas where dress and even interiors of properties are concerned, would you say this is right?

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Roadworrier said:


> Ajman is the other side of Sharjah and not anywhere near Wafi. Try 1-2 hours to Wafi. Yes the rent is cheaper but you have one place for entertainment (the Kepinski). Not recommended unless you want to be in the middle of nowhere. Sharjah is a bear to drive through every day.


Thanks for the advice, I am definitely going to stay in Dubai, it's hard enough trying to find the right place there let alone in another place next to it 

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> There are a few districts that are very suitable for Westerns, at least that is what I think.
> 
> 1) Downtown Dubai
> 2) Dubai Marina/JLT
> ...


Thank you for the great advice  I'm really leaning towards Jumeriah, I like the thought of being near the beach and would probably feel more secure in a tower as most have concierge and also I could potentially get to know my neighbours  from all of the feedback I have received I am definitely avoiding Bur Dubai!

My current commute is anything up to 2 hours, so commutes to work don't bother me at all.

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question in such detail 

Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

miss_simmons1 said:


> Thank you for the great advice  I'm really leaning towards Jumeriah, I like the thought of being near the beach and would probably feel more secure in a tower as most have concierge and also I could potentially get to know my neighbours  from all of the feedback I have received I am definitely avoiding Bur Dubai!
> 
> My current commute is anything up to 2 hours, so commutes to work don't bother me at all.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to put a damper on you but you are very unlikely to find anything in Jumeirah for AED 60K unless you go into a villa share. There are no towers at all in the area and VERY few apartment blocks. If that's what you want, then you need to go to the Marina or JLT.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you for the advice  is the marina and JLT still an ok commute to wafi? 


Cheers
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

miss_simmons1 said:


> Thank you for the advice  is the marina and JLT still an ok commute to wafi?
> 
> Cheers
> Danni
> ...


I think you need to rethink the way you are approaching this. The fact that you thought you would be able to find an apartment in Jumeirah for AED 60K pretty much reflects that you need to be here to see and then narrow it down. I know you are trying to plan in advance but you need to see to understand. What you could do to begin with is go on Dubizzle and do a search for apartments based on your price bracket and the number of bedrooms. Don't limit the search by area and see what comes up and then you can start researching possible areas. Download the Big Bus map. It's not to scale but it gives you an idea of where things are in relation to one another and also look at the metro map to see what areas the stations are in. For example, what is the nearest metro station to Wafi?


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I think you need to rethink the way you are approaching this. The fact that you thought you would be able to find an apartment in Jumeirah for AED 60K pretty much reflects that you need to be here to see and then narrow it down. I know you are trying to plan in advance but you need to see to understand. What you could do to begin with is go on Dubizzle and do a search for apartments based on your price bracket and the number of bedrooms. Don't limit the search by area and see what comes up and then you can start researching possible areas. Download the Big Bus map. It's not to scale but it gives you an idea of where things are in relation to one another and also look at the metro map to see what areas the stations are in. For example, what is the nearest metro station to Wafi?


Thanks for the advice, I'll take it on board and give it a go 

I've already done the search on dubizzle and the areas I have mentioned previously all had properties in my price range which is why I continued to ask about them, I will check out the big bus map though - thanks again for the advice 

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

Danni, I live in marina and work behind waafi, commute is 20-30 minutes by car each way. There is a metro station at each end (healthcare city station is next to waafi). Taxis are about 50AED each way. I drive, mostly. Good luck with your move. Janet


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jmrs33 said:


> Danni, I live in marina and work behind waafi, commute is 20-30 minutes by car each way. There is a metro station at each end (healthcare city station is next to waafi). Taxis are about 50AED each way. I drive, mostly. Good luck with your move. Janet


Janet, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! That is great help, I suppose I should have asked if anyone lived near these places too haha  

Thank you )))

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

You could also try TECOM


----------



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello, you cud look in tecom as thats a pretty good location in this budget and its safe as well. I live in tecom and i find it very convinient as metro station is nearby plus the rents r not too high and the area is mostly rented by expats..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

miss_simmons1 said:


> Thank you for the great advice  I'm really leaning towards Jumeriah, I like the thought of being near the beach and would probably feel more secure in a tower as most have concierge and also I could potentially get to know my neighbours  from all of the feedback I have received I am definitely avoiding Bur Dubai!
> 
> My current commute is anything up to 2 hours, so commutes to work don't bother me at all.
> 
> ...


Have you actually read all the responses? There are no towers in Jumeriah and nothing in your budget. As I explained earlier, the Jumeirah area is premium and expensive. Other areas with 'Jumeirah' in their name are not in this area. 

Your budget also does not stretch to a place on the beach. Not unless you villa share or rent a room from someone. The sticky thread that says 'read before posting' tells you what renta are (as well as a lot of other useful info) and a few simple searches will do that too. Most towers will have some sort of doorman/security guard, but they are really not a concierge.

As has also been said, you need to see places before considering any decisions. I assume you have not visited Dubai, so I suspect much of it is not what you are expecting.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Have you actually read all the responses? There are no towers in Jumeriah and nothing in your budget. As I explained earlier, the Jumeirah area is premium and expensive. Other areas with 'Jumeirah' in their name are not in this area.
> 
> Your budget also does not stretch to a place on the beach. Not unless you villa share or rent a room from someone. The sticky thread that says 'read before posting' tells you what renta are (as well as a lot of other useful info) and a few simple searches will do that too. Most towers will have some sort of doorman/security guard, but they are really not a concierge.
> 
> As has also been said, you need to see places before considering any decisions. I assume you have not visited Dubai, so I suspect much of it is not what you are expecting.


Yes I have read them..... JLT and he marina is where I was referring to, and I HAVE found properties in my budget which is why I'm interested in perusing them and more in those areas once I move.

I have been to Dubai but as a tourist so obviously I haven't seen as much as I perhaps need to but I'm not going to sign up for a property from the UK anyway.

Thanks for the advice

Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

anne86 said:


> Hello, you cud look in tecom as thats a pretty good location in this budget and its safe as well. I live in tecom and i find it very convinient as metro station is nearby plus the rents r not too high and the area is mostly rented by expats..


Thanks for the advice, Anne 

Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> You could also try TECOM


Thanks for the advice, Blazeaway  I'll check it out 

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## nishster (Aug 6, 2011)

*Oud Metha*

Hey Danni, 

Guess there is one location people left out - Oud Metha. Its a 10-15 Min walk to Wafi. Rents are not expensive, should find something well within your budget. There is a Movenpick Hotel surrounded by a bunch of residential buildings for rent. Great and safe location and its a 10 dirham cab ride and about 5-7 min walk to the nearest metro station. 

On another note, since your a foodie, you should respond to my post - any foodies out there? would love to have a professionals opinion.


----------



## nishster (Aug 6, 2011)

anne86 said:


> Hello, you cud look in tecom as thats a pretty good location in this budget and its safe as well. I live in tecom and i find it very convinient as metro station is nearby plus the rents r not too high and the area is mostly rented by expats..


Tecom is pretty awesome.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

nishster said:


> Hey Danni,
> 
> Guess there is one location people left out - Oud Metha. Its a 10-15 Min walk to Wafi. Rents are not expensive, should find something well within your budget. There is a Movenpick Hotel surrounded by a bunch of residential buildings for rent. Great and safe location and its a 10 dirham cab ride and about 5-7 min walk to the nearest metro station.
> 
> On another note, since your a foodie, you should respond to my post - any foodies out there? would love to have a professionals opinion.


Thanks Nishter! I'll check the area out  and I'll also have a look at your post! 

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

miss_simmons1 said:


> Thanks Nishter! I'll check the area out  and I'll also have a look at your post!
> 
> Cheers,
> Danni
> ...


So when will your restaurant open, with a few exceptions disappointed so far in eating out here. Seems to be a lot of chefs following recipes set by the big name rather than cooking own stuff with inspiration!


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> So when will your restaurant open, with a few exceptions disappointed so far in eating out here. Seems to be a lot of chefs following recipes set by the big name rather than cooking own stuff with inspiration!


It's currently planned for June, but I will for sure keeps you posted once I have an actual date!  - also we have a Michelin starred chef heading the kitchen so I expect a lot of interesting and unique styles of food to come from our kitchens 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Look forward to dining there I am due to fly out in April I know Dubai well visited for holidays on many occasions - but this time I'm going out with a friend to look for work don't worry about Dubai it's a nice safe place and I'm sure you will settle in and start enjoying the good times ...keep in touch and post me the name of the restaurant if you don't mind


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

So amazing that you chose to live in the Marina instead?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

blazeaway said:


> So when will your restaurant open, with a few exceptions disappointed so far in eating out here. Seems to be a lot of chefs following recipes set by the big name rather than cooking own stuff with inspiration!


There are hundreds, if not thousands, of restaurants in Dubai, but after many years of eating out I reckon the best food is either high end or very cheap. Most in the middle are a waste of time.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> So amazing that you chose to live in the Marina instead?


All areas that have been suggested are definitely options, I have a lot of research to do reroperties and transport and of course location and safety 

I've had a few helpful private messages from people living in the marina and JLT and they seem to thinking could get an apartment in my budget in those areas as well as all the helpful responses on the forum.

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

The more wide your selection criterias are the more confused you will br and end up getting something just to get the apartment hunt done with. You really need to shortlist your selection criterias and decide weather you need something close to the beach, close to the expat community, close to work, close to the night life.. and then ofcourse weigh it with the rental amount you are willing to spend on a place. An important multiplier is ofcourse the type of apartment tou would prefer e.g. a 1 bed, 2 bed or a studio. Now even i sound confusing but what im trying to say is just decide on whats more important. For me personally i prefer a place closer to work as the commute is a pain here but to each their own.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

M.A.K said:


> The more wide your selection criterias are the more confused you will br and end up getting something just to get the apartment hunt done with. You really need to shortlist your selection criterias and decide weather you need something close to the beach, close to the expat community, close to work, close to the night life.. and then ofcourse weigh it with the rental amount you are willing to spend on a place. An important multiplier is ofcourse the type of apartment tou would prefer e.g. a 1 bed, 2 bed or a studio. Now even i sound confusing but what im trying to say is just decide on whats more important. For me personally i prefer a place closer to work as the commute is a pain here but to each their own.


Thanks for the advice 

I am currently in London with commutes of up to 2 hours each way so the commuting issue doesn't bother me too much, are there many expats living near to the beach? I would have thought this is the case but could be totally wrong.

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Beach front apartments are a bit expensive and its tends to get quite windy so i doubt that you would be going to the beach too much. Also i reckon a commute in the uk would be much easier then in the uae especially in the summers. You can always hit the beach in weekends. At the same time you wouldnt want to live in a boring dull place even though business bay is closer to your work place an has a bit of an expat community but not as good as marina ofcourse. In the end it really comes to your own preference but if you want a 1 bed then Marina and even JLT are not an option unless they are in really bad building. As far as safety goes most developments fitting your budget are quite safe. Also i wont rely on the rent prices posted on dubizzle.. well not always.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

M.A.K said:


> Beach front apartments are a bit expensive and its tends to get quite windy so i doubt that you would be going to the beach too much. Also i reckon a commute in the uk would be much easier then in the uae especially in the summers. You can always hit the beach in weekends. At the same time you wouldnt want to live in a boring dull place even though business bay is closer to your work place an has a bit of an expat community but not as good as marina ofcourse. In the end it really comes to your own preference but if you want a 1 bed then Marina and even JLT are not an option unless they are in really bad building. As far as safety goes most developments fitting your budget are quite safe. Also i wont rely on the rent prices posted on dubizzle.. well not always.


Thanks for the advice, M.A.K 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------

